# dp disorder... everyone who have it



## Thisisnotlife (Oct 20, 2017)

it's so hard. everyday is empty... everyday i think about what should i do... how can i recover. Feeling non human. Feeling disconnected. Feeling pain... it's so hard. Im feeling bad self esteem. And confidence. I can't watch them in the eyes. Because i feel so disconnected to myself. I'm just seeing emptiness. I want so much feel like human. I want it so much! what it was feel happy? full? what it was smile? what it was feel other human near you? what it was to have conversation? how it felt to hug someone?


----------



## brizia2093 (Jan 10, 2017)

Worst mistake there buddy :/ you have fill your life with the word depersonlization and have become obsess with it. I was once there, in my first weeks after it returned again for me. I search for hours for a cure,symptoms etc and panic. I cried because of the things I read the negative things I read. Until once day I found a wonderful post and started living life again. Life is too short buddy so enjoy it. We are mentally ill and not in a bad way like schizoprenian people...you should feel happy many people have worst things.Suffering is a choice. I was in the point where suicide was the only way out and now Im a pretty happy girl,  I love lifeeee and I even love my dp because when I start damaging my mental health it sents me a warning sign and I know I have to stop stressing,obsessing over negative things.


----------



## alnadine20 (Oct 22, 2014)

For the people that say just live life u keep obsessing over depersonalization dont have it severely. When u have it full blown there is nothing in ur life BUT depersonalization and u feel stuck and hopeless and feel like there is nothing in ur power u can do about it. I’m living prooof and have had this non stop for 4 years. No matter what it never goes away so don’t say the suffering is a choice bc if it was i for damn sure would not have it if it was in my own hands.


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

Alnadine, you're still sort of functional, aren't you?


----------



## alnadine20 (Oct 22, 2014)

mezona said:


> Alnadine, you're still sort of functional, aren't you?





mezona said:


> Alnadine, you're still sort of functional, aren't you?


 over the years having it 24/7 u learn to be. But everything I do is done on autopilot without a self


----------



## Chicane (Oct 8, 2015)

Yeah, very much agree with Alnadine. I always read about people telling others to stop obsessing, but they have to realize they're preaching the impossible, because it tends to become an integral part of you whether you like it or not. Even if you don't obsess, it's still always there. I can go weeks without thinking about DP in-depth but it still bogs me down all day every day. I think ultimately there's just not a lot of good advice out there for those who have it pretty bad. It tends to be a case of do whatever you can to get through the day, and commiserate with others when it gets to be too much.


----------



## Thisisnotlife (Oct 20, 2017)

Yes. It's impossible fix something when you dont even know whats going on.. 
It's just total dissaster
It feels like prison, like you have to be here in this minds prison and there is no way out...


----------



## Thisisnotlife (Oct 20, 2017)

Yes... The most important thing is that you dont stop but continue doing something no matter what. If you stop then its very easy to just leave home laying


----------



## CoffeeGirl9 (Oct 4, 2009)

alnadine20 said:


> For the people that say just live life u keep obsessing over depersonalization dont have it severely. When u have it full blown there is nothing in ur life BUT depersonalization and u feel stuck and hopeless and feel like there is nothing in ur power u can do about it. I'm living prooof and have had this non stop for 4 years. No matter what it never goes away so don't say the suffering is a choice bc if it was i for damn sure would not have it if it was in my own hands.


I agree with you. I live a very full life and experience none of it. I keep going about life and it does not help. There is no life with DP. It's nothing ness 24/7. No matter how hard I try or what I do. I don't feel anything.


----------

